# Help with sexing D. auratus. Thanks!



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I have had my auratus for about two months now, they have grown pretty fast and was wondering on some of your guys opinion on there sex. Pics one and two of are the same frog three is the other one.  Thanks!


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Sry guys if the pics are not loading try this link the`re posted in the same order. 


Timothy Olvera's Photos | Facebook

Timothy Olvera's Photos | Facebook


Timothy Olvera's Photos | Facebook


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you try and get a little closer up pictures of his/her body and toe pads. And a little less blury, just a little hard to see.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Ill try my camera really stinks. Thanks


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Second frog looks like a male to me. How old is it?


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I think nine months. The second picture or second frog. Thanks


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is a pic of the first one again. The second one is hiding out.

http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy126/saruchann/Frogs/?action=view&current=DSC02755.jpg


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Just so you know, if you click the little yellow icon in the reply box (the mountains with the sun over it) and paste the link in between the IMG tags, it'll hotlink the pic here so we don't have to click through to see it


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh, thanks! Let me try again then. Opinion on sex male or female? Please circle one!


----------

